# Correctional Officer Rodney Kelley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Correctional Officer Rodney Kelley 
*Alabama Department of Corrections
Alabama*
End of Watch: Friday, October 3, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 3, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Correctional Officer Rodney Kelley was killed in an automobile accident on U.S. 82 when the prison van he was driving collided head-on with a tractor trailer.

Officer Kelley was transporting six correctional officer job applicants from the Bullock Correctional Facility in Union Springs to the Draper Correctional Facility in Elmore. All six job applicants were also killed in the collision.
Agency Contact Information
Alabama Department of Corrections
301 S. Ripley Street
PO Box 301501
Montgomery, AL 36130

Phone: (334) 353-3883

_*Please contact the Alabama Department of Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

